# Piranha niche in nature



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

All animals in nature are said to have a purpose and occupy a organism niche. What niche in nature do Piranha's occupy in the wild ? Are they just predatory creatures that devour the dead animals in the water ? or are they something more complicated than that ? Has anyone put some thought into this issue prior to reading this post ? I would like to know if anyone has any ideas on this. Thanks.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The Amazon's clean up crew.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> The Amazon's clean up crew.


 I think this may be true. I would think that P's are more scavenger in the wild then hard core killer.

(please correct me if im wrong, as I may be)

~Dj


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i agree, they eat dead, sick or injured animals.
wes


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I also agree, the only difference is that in our tanks they have no other option. THEY KILL!


----------

